# Rally group



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is the rally group some kind of secret society? cant seem to gain access.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Not a secret group Tony. There were changes made to the way we can use the camping license and so we had to make a seperate group for all those who camp with MHF.

Where are you trying to gain entrance, where are you blocked, can you give the url

stew


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi, just clicked on the heading, cant gain access.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

*rally group*

I`m new to mhoming and new on this forum, over the years i`ve joined numerous forums, mostly relating to motorbikes and i`ve never come accross a closed group before, just wondered!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

does this help certainly isnt a secret :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you meant the forum called rally group Tony? Just want to be sure. The rally group is not a secret society it was created to make sure we meet the criteria laid down by the license.

As soon as you camp with MHF you become a member of it

stew


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: rally group*



tony645 said:


> I`m new to mhoming and new on this forum, over the years i`ve joined numerous forums, mostly relating to motorbikes and i`ve never come accross a closed group before, just wondered!


There are plenty of websites that have sections reserved for members. If you got the the MCC web site for example there is a members section.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Do you meant the forum called rally group Tony? Just want to be sure. The rally group is not a secret society it was created to make sure we meet the criteria laid down by the license.
> 
> As soon as you camp with MHF you become a member of it
> 
> stew


Hi Stew
Been to several rallies and meets but did not seem to be a member when I looked, so I joined the CI section is that what you meant.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

The MHF Rally Group is in fact a completely seperate organisation from MHF for legal reasons. In order to become a member you must book onto a MHF rally - you will then be automatically become a member. The forum apertaining to the Rally Group:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-202.html
is exclusively reserved for formal rally group business and is only enabled to members who are currently members of the MHF Rally Group.

As previously stated, there is nothing secret about it, it's there purely for legal reasons.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Gotcha!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

List of our rallies if you would like to join us sometime at one of them then you will be able to get into the rally forum 

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> List of our rallies HERE if you would like to join us sometime at one of them then you will be able to get into the rally forum
> 
> Jacquie


 Have just tried your link and got error message 'Module is not active

regards chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have altered it now Chris don't know what happened there though :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

yes I got that too, was begining ti think it was a conspirecy, anyway its ok now.
Seems to be a lot going on in the midlands and south, not much oop north though!
I must admit we are a bit tied-up at the moment, just bought a new puppy today min.snauzer for company for our cross snauzwestie as our old boxer bitch passed away 2 weeks ago. so we`re only managing the odd overnighter in the mh. Going to have a word with sue though about doing the Newark one, thanks for everybody help. tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tony, you will not get a better dog for travelling, our mini schnauzer is the bestest ever dog for travelling, loyal and protective of his property.

tony


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Must admit our little cross is a great little dog, we`ve had her for 4 years now, had boxers for almost 40 years, sue used to breed, show and judge them all over the country, we kept the same breed line throughout, they too are fantastic dogs but probably not for a mh. When we used to sell the boxer pups people often used to ring and ask, when do they quieten down and we always said, about ten minutes before they die.
Must admit we love all dogs.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> The MHF Rally Group is in fact a completely seperate organisation from MHF for legal reasons. In order to become a member you must book onto a MHF rally - you will then be automatically become a member. The forum apertaining to the Rally Group:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-202.html
> ...


Can you expand on the legal reasons please, purely interest, the DEFRA 5 day regulations are covered by any individual recorded as a paid up member.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

After checking seems I'm bared from the happy campers site as well, and I do go on the MHF rallies  at least I think I do...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> After checking seems I'm bared from the happy campers site as well, and I do go on the MHF rallies  at least I think I do...


Umm yes well I am sure I saw you last weekend Clive :lol: maybe you didn't tick the box when you first added your name to the first rally you attended :roll: although ive now idea how it all works  to be honest.

Will check with Ken when he gets back form his jaunt later in the week he might have some idea.

Just a thought can Di see in Rally Group section?

Jacquie


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> The MHF Rally Group is in fact a completely seperate organisation from MHF for legal reasons. In order to become a member you must book onto a MHF rally - you will then be automatically become a member. The forum apertaining to the Rally Group:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-202.html
> ...


Why was that not as clear as you have stated it in the previous replies ? ....all seems very insular unless it is explained clearly for all members/subscribers.

Many thanks for your explanation....makes complete sense now.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Nordet said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


Have a look at this post it covers the basics
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-834499.html#834499

Chris


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Clicked on your link and it says...
`sorry only users with special access can read topics in this forum

think i`ll just turn up!`


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

ICDSUN said:


> Have a look at this post it covers the basics
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-834499.html#834499
> Chris


I've just clicked on this post and I get the message that "Sorry, but only users granted special access can read topics in this forum". I thought it would be interesting to read the basics but if I am interpreting correctly what has been said before, then I can't even read a post about the basics of what the rally forum / rallies are about without going on one first? Sounds a bit like how it use to be (and may still be for all I know) with acting and the actor's union, Equity. You weren't allowed to act unless you were a member of Equity and you could only become a member if you were an actor!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the content of that post, not sure what is the reason you can't view but hope this helps

No secrets as you will see

This is a short explanation as to why we have had to form a separate Motorhomefacts Rally Group.

To allow us to hold rallies of up to 5 days on unlicensed land we have to have an Exemption Certificate. This was in the past issued by Defra who were quite relaxed as to who got one.

However since last year certificates are now issued by Natural England, The Scottish Government and The Welsh Assembly Government. They are much more strict. To enable us to renew our existing certificate we have therefore had to form a Motorhomefacts Rally Group as a separate entity from the MHF site, with a Constitution and a Code of Conduct.

We also have a Group Management Committee which consists of Nukeadmin, 4 Moderators and the remainder being Rally Staff. They organise the day to day running of the Group.

We have also had to join a group called ACCEO to enable us to purchase Public Liability Insurance. This is obviously needed at all our rallies, even those held at shows, as the show organisers Insurance specifically excludes all attendees camped with their own club.

These are also the reasons why when you register for a rally for the 1st time and most likely once every year from now on, you now have to tick the box to say you have read, understood and agree to abide by the rules of the Motorhomefacts Rally Group and wish to join.

The £1 Rally fee we now charge is to cover the cost of the ACCEO membership, Public Liability Insurance and to give the Rally Group a small working capital to organise our rallies.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The reason why you Tony645 and peribro can not access the above link I think is because you have not been on a rally list as of yet.

When you add yourself to attend a rally you have to tick a box to say you have read the conditions and agreed to abide by them (well I think thats how it works :roll: ) no doubt Gaspode will put us all right when he gets on here but he is away for a few days so might not be till later in the week.

But as Chris says there is nothing sinister in there :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

So, I can cancel the cloak and hat and dont need to know any funny handshakes! Only joking!!
I`m sure I`ll be attending one next year and make sure I tick the box. tony


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

tony645 said:


> So, I can cancel the cloak and hat and dont need to know any funny handshakes! Only joking!!
> I`m sure I`ll be attending one next year and make sure I tick the box. tony


Tony

Cloaks are quite acceptable, but a pink tutu will go down far better :lol:

Chris


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah! so now I know what your up to! Pink tutu on order, just got to shave my legs.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Not fair is it? here we are having a bit of fun, and poor Bengals still stuck on his mates lawn!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

ICDSUN said:


> However since last year certificates are now issued by Natural England, The Scottish Government and The Welsh Assembly Government. They are much more strict.


That's what happens when we have thousands and thousands of quangos and devolved government - they have to pass rules and regulations to justify their own existence and in so doing make things such as this a lot more complicated than they need to be. We'll probably find Brussels getting in on the act soon and then there will have to be another "secret" forum to deal with that no doubt.


----------

